# Wanted: Vapresso Tarot Nano



## baksteen8168 (11/10/18)

My brother's wife has seen my wife's mod and tank, and is now looking for the same. Anyone have stock of this, or know where he can get stock?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/10/18)

https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/tarot-nano-kit/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/10/18)

Andre said:


> https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/tarot-nano-kit/


Forgot about vapers corner. Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------

